# New Sigma Lenses Coming Today



## Canon Rumors Guy (Sep 19, 2016)

```
We’re told that Sigma will announce three new lenses today at a press event in Cologne, Germany ahead of Photokina.</p>
<ul>
<li>Sigma 85mm f/1.4 ART</li>
<li>Sigma 12-24mm f/4 ART</li>
<li>Sigma 500mm f/4 OS Sport</li>
</ul>
<p>You can view the specifications of the new lesnes below (via <a href="http://photorumors.com/2016/09/19/sigma-rumored-to-announce-three-new-lenses-today/">PR</a>)</p>

		<style type='text/css'>
			#gallery-1 {
				margin: auto;
			}
			#gallery-1 .gallery-item {
				float: left;
				margin-top: 10px;
				text-align: center;
				width: 25%;
			}
			#gallery-1 img {
				border: 2px solid #cfcfcf;
			}
			#gallery-1 .gallery-caption {
				margin-left: 0;
			}
			/* see gallery_shortcode() in wp-includes/media.php */
		</style>
		<div id='gallery-1' class='gallery galleryid-26927 gallery-columns-4 gallery-size-thumbnail'><dl class='gallery-item'>
			<dt class='gallery-icon landscape'>
				<a href='http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/09/500mm-f4-DG-OS-HSM-lens-specifications.png'><img width="168" height="168" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/09/500mm-f4-DG-OS-HSM-lens-specifications-168x168.png" class="attachment-thumbnail size-thumbnail" alt="500mm-f4-dg-os-hsm-lens-specifications" srcset="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/09/500mm-f4-DG-OS-HSM-lens-specifications-168x168.png 168w, http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/09/500mm-f4-DG-OS-HSM-lens-specifications-144x144.png 144w" sizes="(max-width: 168px) 100vw, 168px" /></a>
			</dt></dl><dl class='gallery-item'>
			<dt class='gallery-icon landscape'>
				<a href='http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/09/Sigma-12-24mm-f4-DG-HSM-Art-lens-specifications.png'><img width="168" height="168" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/09/Sigma-12-24mm-f4-DG-HSM-Art-lens-specifications-168x168.png" class="attachment-thumbnail size-thumbnail" alt="sigma-12-24mm-f4-dg-hsm-art-lens-specifications" srcset="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/09/Sigma-12-24mm-f4-DG-HSM-Art-lens-specifications-168x168.png 168w, http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/09/Sigma-12-24mm-f4-DG-HSM-Art-lens-specifications-579x575.png 579w, http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/09/Sigma-12-24mm-f4-DG-HSM-Art-lens-specifications-610x605.png 610w, http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/09/Sigma-12-24mm-f4-DG-HSM-Art-lens-specifications-144x144.png 144w, http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/09/Sigma-12-24mm-f4-DG-HSM-Art-lens-specifications.png 671w" sizes="(max-width: 168px) 100vw, 168px" /></a>
			</dt></dl><dl class='gallery-item'>
			<dt class='gallery-icon landscape'>
				<a href='http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/09/Sigma-85mm-f1.4-Art-lens-specifications.png'><img width="168" height="168" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/09/Sigma-85mm-f1.4-Art-lens-specifications-168x168.png" class="attachment-thumbnail size-thumbnail" alt="sigma-85mm-f1-4-art-lens-specifications" srcset="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/09/Sigma-85mm-f1.4-Art-lens-specifications-168x168.png 168w, http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/09/Sigma-85mm-f1.4-Art-lens-specifications-144x144.png 144w" sizes="(max-width: 168px) 100vw, 168px" /></a>
			</dt></dl><dl class='gallery-item'>
			<dt class='gallery-icon landscape'>
				<a href='http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/09/sigmalenses.jpg'><img width="168" height="168" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/09/sigmalenses-168x168.jpg" class="attachment-thumbnail size-thumbnail" alt="sigmalenses" srcset="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/09/sigmalenses-168x168.jpg 168w, http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/09/sigmalenses-144x144.jpg 144w" sizes="(max-width: 168px) 100vw, 168px" /></a>
			</dt></dl><br style="clear: both" />
		</div>

<span id="pty_trigger"></span>
```


----------



## BeenThere (Sep 19, 2016)

*Re: New Sigma Lenses Coming Shortly? [CR1]*

Wow! Bring it on Sigma. This is an amazing product launch period for Canon and Canon compatibles.


----------



## pmjm (Sep 19, 2016)

*Re: New Sigma Lenses Coming Shortly? [CR1]*

Kudos to Sigma, they have really upped their game. A few years ago I wouldn't have touched third party lenses. Now my 35mm ART is one of my go-to favorites. Can't wait to try that 12-24.


----------



## Diko (Sep 19, 2016)

*Re: New Sigma Lenses Coming Shortly? [CR1]*

I just got mine 50mm ART on a good price. Don't care.


----------



## LordofTackle (Sep 19, 2016)

*Re: New Sigma Lenses Coming Shortly? [CR1]*



pmjm said:


> Can't wait to try that 12-24.



+1, although I still don't really trust the sigma and tamron lenses... too much bad experience. If only the Canon was't so ridiculously expensive...


----------



## Deleted member 378221 (Sep 19, 2016)

*Re: New Sigma Lenses Coming Shortly? [CR1]*

Just my luck, Sigma introducing (very likely) great alternatives the year I caved and bought a 85L and 11-24L. ;D

Bring it on, make me regret my choices!
(saying this in all honesty, Canon needs to get some more competition to keep their prices in check).


----------



## Andrew Davies Photography (Sep 19, 2016)

*Re: New Sigma Lenses Coming Shortly? [CR1]*

Sigma 85mm Art is the one Ive been waiting for especially for wedding photography for what seems like an age ... Lets hope the pricing is realistic unlike the 5D4 ! The canon 85mm 1.8 is a good lens but not without serious flaws , the canon 85mm 1.2 just too slow to focus and the sigma ex dg 85mm is just too old - gap in the market hopefully about to be filled 

Wedding Photographer North East & Yorkshire Northumberland & Wedding Photographer Cumbria


----------



## privatebydesign (Sep 19, 2016)

*Re: New Sigma Lenses Coming Shortly? [CR1]*



Loibisch said:


> Just my luck, Sigma introducing (very likely) great alternatives the year I caved and bought a 85L and 11-24L. ;D
> 
> Bring it on, make me regret my choices!
> (saying this in all honesty, Canon needs to get some more competition to keep their prices in check).



No they don't, well maybe they do but it doesn't work. Look at the prices of the 'competing' lenses. Canon doesn't care what Sigma sell for, they price their lenses where they need and go about their business. Sigma are no competition what so ever in a tiny third party lens market.


----------



## Deleted member 378221 (Sep 19, 2016)

Well, at least it opens up a market where you have a choice then. Not sure I'd have dropped 3k on the 11-24L if the Sigma had been out at the time (depending on price and performance, neither of which we know at this point, but I guess you know what I mean).

Looking forward to maybe mounting the 85 Art to my camera at Photokina. Two years ago they had a nice booth where you could test any of their lenses by leaving your lens as collateral. I only had my 40mm pancake with me which is worth next to nothing, so imagine the eyes of the clerk trading a 50/1.4 Art for my 40mm. ;D


----------



## Alex_M (Sep 19, 2016)

86mm filter size for the Sigma 85mm 1.4 Art. wow.. I hope that AF performance of the new Sigma 50-100 F1.8 is a strong indication of what we can expect from this yet to be announced lens. fingers crossed and with a bit of a luck.


----------



## Talley (Sep 19, 2016)

along with the 5D4 and now this....


...visa and mastercard must thing I'm nuts!

I will pre-order all 3 of these.


----------



## drmikeinpdx (Sep 19, 2016)

I got tired of waiting for the 85 Art and got the Tamron 85 1.8 stabilized lens. Works great on my 5D3.

I've been burned by Sigma autofocus issues in the past, which is one reason I decided not to wait for the 85 Art.


----------



## Luds34 (Sep 19, 2016)

While I applaud Sigma for pushing the limits, like with this 12-24 zoom, I'd wish they come out with something a bit more conventional. I'd love to see them have more of a 16-35 lens. That is a lens I could really take a look at!


----------



## David Littleboy (Sep 19, 2016)

*Re: New Sigma Lenses Coming Shortly? [CR1]*



LordofTackle said:


> pmjm said:
> 
> 
> > Can't wait to try that 12-24.
> ...



The Sigma 12-24 lenses have been great fun since the first one was released. Absolutely wonderful for architectural interiors. Sure, the corners at 12mm were funky on the first version and only half-way decent on the second version, but for the price, simply wonderful. Personally, I don't get the Canon monster at all. Given the Sigma 12-24, it just doesn't do enough extra. For the price, you could buy a Sony FF body and the Cosina 10mm prime and be even wider. And the Sony + Cosina 10mm prime would weigh less and take up less space in your bag...

Which is to say, the weight and price of the newest Sigma 12-24 may make the old version be worth sticking with.


----------



## 3kramd5 (Sep 19, 2016)

They really list "And cameras with APS-multiplication factor C (750)" on a marketing sheet?

WTF


----------



## Alex_M (Sep 19, 2016)

I would strongly suggest for you to wait and see until we get reliable data and trusted resources like TDP has detailed performance review of the 500mm lens. Sigma 120-300 Sports and the older version of the lens had major reliability issue with the AF motor failures as the focusing group was way too heavy. This is a well known issue with heavy Sigmas. just wanted to let youknow.


Talley said:


> along with the 5D4 and now this....
> 
> 
> ...visa and mastercard must thing I'm nuts!
> ...


----------



## privatebydesign (Sep 19, 2016)

*Re: New Sigma Lenses Coming Shortly? [CR1]*



David Littleboy said:


> Personally, I don't get the Canon monster at all.



Mine will work on every Canon camera I ever buy without issue and be 100% reliable. If I have an issue with it I can send it to Canon and they will fix it in short order either free or for a modest (relative) amount. If it doesn't work well with a particular body I can send them both in and they will make it all work too.

For me reaching into my bag and it 'just working' is probably the most compelling reason to be a Canon user, for me that is close to priceless and why I own a Canon 11-24 and if I didn't wouldn't dream of getting a Sigma 12-24. 

Having said that, my greatest mentor was a very vocal user of the earlier versions and he was a world class leading exponent in a small sub genre that if you browsed a magazine stand you will have seen his work many times. He loved my TS-E17 too


----------



## aceflibble (Sep 19, 2016)

Not a fan of 85s myself, but it had to happen before they could start moving into the more niché telephotos, so, yay, I guess. Get to work on a 100mm, Sigma!

The 500mm is going to be the most interesting. 500mm f/4 with IS is not a cheap lens to make, yet Sigma typically undercut Canon and Nikon. Just _how much_ they're able to undercut the Canon and Nikon equivalents will be real interesting.


----------



## d (Sep 19, 2016)

Loibisch said:


> Looking forward to maybe mounting the 85 Art to my camera at Photokina. Two years ago they had a nice booth where you could test any of their lenses by leaving your lens as collateral. I only had my 40mm pancake with me which is worth next to nothing, so imagine the eyes of the clerk trading a 50/1.4 Art for my 40mm. ;D



"Collateral? Here, I'll leave my 24-105 for you while I test this nice Sigma prime outside. Just ignore that sloshing sound from inside...back in a tick..."


----------



## NorbR (Sep 19, 2016)

Tough days for my bank account ...

I'm potentially interested in all three of these lenses, but primarily by the 12-24mm. I was always tempted by the Canon 11-24mm but couldn't justify paying 3 grand for it. If this Sigma comes at a significant discount (well it will for sure, but the question is _how big_ a discount ...) it will for sure find its way into my kit. 

The other two are also interesting but I have more reservations, particularly with the AF of course. Also the 85mm looks to be going for the same category as the 50mm: go all in optically, and consequently make a big, fat lens. Valid strategy, but I still find myself ahsanfordly longing for a lightweight stabilized Canon 85mm f/2 IS USM ...

Oh, and finally, I'm really curious to see the price of that 500mm !


----------



## Talley (Sep 19, 2016)

Alex_M said:


> I would strongly suggest for you to wait and see until we get reliable data and trusted resources like TDP has detailed performance review of the 500mm lens. Sigma 120-300 Sports and the older version of the lens had major reliability issue with the AF motor failures as the focusing group was way too heavy. This is a well known issue with heavy Sigmas. just wanted to let youknow.



I've owned my 120-300 2.8 OS non sport for 3 years now without issues and my best friend owns the same lens for 4 years. We both shoot them alot. Either way if you buy from an authorized dealer the 4yr warranty means you won't have to worry about it.

I more than likely will not be purchasing the 500mm or the 12-24 but the 85 is on my pre-order immediately lists as soon as the links become available. Unless the price exceeds 999 then I'll more than likely purchase the 1.2II version


----------



## LordofTackle (Sep 19, 2016)

*Re: New Sigma Lenses Coming Shortly? [CR1]*



David Littleboy said:


> LordofTackle said:
> 
> 
> > pmjm said:
> ...



True, the hefty price and the weight (not so much as the prize) are what keep me from getting it, especially since everything below 16mm is "just for fun" for me. Thus I can in no way justify the prize.



privatebydesign said:


> Mine will work on every Canon camera I ever buy without issue and be 100% reliable. If I have an issue with it I can send it to Canon and they will fix it in short order either free or for a modest (relative) amount. If it doesn't work well with a particular body I can send them both in and they will make it all work too.
> 
> For me reaching into my bag and it 'just working' is probably the most compelling reason to be a Canon user, for me that is close to priceless and why I own a Canon 11-24 and if I didn't wouldn't dream of getting a Sigma 12-24.



That!
If I were to use the Sigma for controlled shots, like architecture or astro, I could get along with it. But since I use most of my lenses also as walk-along lenses I want a reliable AF. Just my 2c


----------



## FocalFury (Sep 19, 2016)

Heck yeah! Bring it on! Would be great if the 85 and 12-24 become available before Christmas ;D


----------



## pmjm (Sep 19, 2016)

The 85 is quite compelling, but I finally dropped the cash on the Canon 70-200 II, so I've got that covered. Granted this is two stops faster, but I don't know that I could live without IS at that focal range.


----------



## MaxFoto (Sep 19, 2016)

What's the fourth lens pictured?


----------



## Talley (Sep 19, 2016)

So the 85 is going to be a massive lens.

50A is 3.36" x 4.25" and it weighs 28.8oz
85A is 3.72" x 4.96" but not sure of the weight. I suspect about 34oz which is identical to the 85 1.2II

Is that 86mm for the lens filter diameter? 

I've scaled the lens image with bluebeam and with the hood on the lens length is 7.48" to the rear of the lens. This lens is BIG!

Looks like I'll have to ditch the 50 as I'm not carrying both. Would rather have 24/35/85 than 24/50/85 now with the weight.


----------



## AvTvM (Sep 19, 2016)

MaxFoto said:


> What's the fourth lens pictured?



85 ART with and without lens hood ?


----------



## chrysoberyl (Sep 19, 2016)

Alex_M said:


> I would strongly suggest for you to wait and see until we get reliable data and trusted resources like TDP has detailed performance review of the 500mm lens. Sigma 120-300 Sports and the older version of the lens had major reliability issue with the AF motor failures as the focusing group was way too heavy. This is a well known issue with heavy Sigmas. just wanted to let you know.



I'm still waiting for TDP to complete the review of the Sigma 180, so other reviewers might be a better bet. But I've had my 180 several years with no issues except the loose lens hood. And it is sharper than the Canon 100 L macro.


----------



## Andrew Davies Photography (Sep 19, 2016)

The biggest bonus - The 85mm doesnt weight anything at all wooohoo love to know how they managed that ;D


----------



## Talley (Sep 19, 2016)

Talley said:


> So the 85 is going to be a massive lens.
> 
> 50A is 3.36" x 4.25" and it weighs 28.8oz
> 85A is 3.72" x 4.96" but not sure of the weight. I suspect about 34oz which is identical to the 85 1.2II
> ...



Nope... Just looking into it and this thing is sized very close to the Zeiss 85 Otus!  Will be more than 40oz. Same 86mm filter = one beast of a lens.

I promise you they (sigma) will refer to the otus lens when it comes to it's performance in any reviews you get from (sigma) themselves.


----------



## kirbyzhou (Sep 19, 2016)

*Re: New Sigma Lenses Coming Shortly? [CR1]*



pmjm said:


> Kudos to Sigma, they have really upped their game. A few years ago I wouldn't have touched third party lenses. Now my 35mm ART is one of my go-to favorites. Can't wait to try that 12-24.



I have no interesting to 12-24 Art more, while I have seen the spec.
TOO HEAVY!
It is only 30g lighter than the great Canon 11-24mm.
I will keep waiting for a lighter C edition of 12-24mm.


----------



## Sharlin (Sep 19, 2016)

3kramd5 said:


> They really list "And cameras with APS-multiplication factor C (750)" on a marketing sheet?
> 
> WTF



It is obviously a machine translation from Japanese... Idiomatic translation: "For full-frame and APS-C cameras."

Also, chuckled at "Targeting system: Auto, Manual"


----------



## unfocused (Sep 19, 2016)

*Re: New Sigma Lenses Coming Shortly? [CR1]*



privatebydesign said:


> Canon doesn't care what Sigma sell for, they price their lenses where they need and go about their business. Sigma are no competition what so ever in a tiny third party lens market.



That implies that Canon is stupid, non-competitive and not innovative. I don't believe that's the case. The quality gap between OEM lenses and third parties has shrunk significantly in the past few years. Innovations like docking stations make it much harder for Canon and Nikon to cripple third party lenses (plus that implies a cavalier attitude toward their own customers that would be self-destructive.) supplemental lenses are always a tiny niche market (most cameras sold will never have a second, much less a third or fourth lens mounted on them) But with the collapse of the point and shoot market, all manufacturers are facing stiffer competition for the lucrative enthusiast market and Canon Would be foolish to cede any portion of that market. I don't think they are foolish.


----------



## GMCPhotographics (Sep 19, 2016)

*Re: New Sigma Lenses Coming Shortly? [CR1]*



kirbyzhou said:


> pmjm said:
> 
> 
> > Kudos to Sigma, they have really upped their game. A few years ago I wouldn't have touched third party lenses. Now my 35mm ART is one of my go-to favorites. Can't wait to try that 12-24.
> ...



The new Sigma is a constant f4...so yes, you should expect it to be similar in size and weight as the canon 11-24L.
If size and weight is a serious consideration for you, take a look at either the APS-c 8-55mm sigma on a 7DII or maybe some of the new ultra wide primes which are nearly available. The Laowa 12mm f2.8 is probably top of the list. Although the Irix 11mm looks pretty amazing too. There's a few different ultras on the way.


----------



## chrysoberyl (Sep 19, 2016)

*Re: New Sigma Lenses Coming Shortly? [CR1]*



GMCPhotographics said:


> The new Sigma is a constant f4...so yes, you should expect it to be similar in size and weight as the canon 11-24L.
> If size and weight is a serious consideration for you, take a look at either the APS-c 8-55mm sigma on a 7DII or maybe some of the new ultra wide primes which are nearly available. The Laowa 12mm f2.8 is probably top of the list. Although the Irix 11mm looks pretty amazing too. There's a few different ultras on the way.



I couldn't agree more. The Laowa, the Irix, the Samyang 14mm f/2.4, and now the Sigma 12-24 II. It will probably come down to whichever has the best coma, assuming all are sharp and with the expected distortion.

Weight isn't a big concern for me and I wonder why it is for others. Not that I'm really strong. I just don't mind an extra pound or so in my pack. Perhaps a third party option will be developed with polycarbonate lens elements...


----------



## picturefan (Sep 19, 2016)

I´m satisfied with my Sigma lenses, using them for two decades now. Sometimes you need a special workaround, e.g. when af is not as good as with first party lenses. With my actual lenses thats no problem. 
But the older ones are not made for digital sensors, so I need newer ones which makes me observe the market very well.
Pricing of Sigma and Tammy is quite fair, their actual quality as well. There is only one thing that makes me getting away from Sigma: they missed the chance to position their new global series (here especially the Art-series) to be *water and dust resistant* - for rough outdoor use. Using your gear in heavy rain, mist, spray at the sea or dust without protected lenses might lead to: :'(
That´s the reason for me to stick to Canon or, now, also Tamron. So come on Sigma, just a little bit more sealing = more sales to all the outdoor people...


----------



## privatebydesign (Sep 19, 2016)

*Re: New Sigma Lenses Coming Shortly? [CR1]*



unfocused said:


> privatebydesign said:
> 
> 
> > Canon doesn't care what Sigma sell for, they price their lenses where they need and go about their business. Sigma are no competition what so ever in a tiny third party lens market.
> ...



No it doesn't, it might have a slight impact where Canon devote a small part of their R&D, but in a comparatively small market they know better than anybody how many they sell and how much it costs to make any item. If they see a market they will make a lens for it, if they don't they won't.

I know everybody pulls car analogies to pieces but think of it like this. Ford make 'off road' SUV's, so do Mercedes, Mercedes don't care what Ford sell their SUV's for, they might have a passing interest, but it doesn't form a solid reason for them to change what they do or the prices they charge. Mercedes also don't see a lucrative for them market in six wheel drive SUV's and pickups but they are happy to help AMG make them, and even though those 6x6's sell secondhand for nearly twice the new price Mercedes still don't see it as a money making opportunity. In making those specific business choices Mercedes are not stupid, non-competitive or lack innovation. They are smart business people who don't compete in the Ford market or the AMG market for reasons they decide are best for them.


----------



## Don Haines (Sep 19, 2016)

*Re: New Sigma Lenses Coming Shortly? [CR1]*



privatebydesign said:


> unfocused said:
> 
> 
> > privatebydesign said:
> ...


We can't forget about the value of the Canon name and we can't forget about profits....

These numbers are pulled out of the air (made up)
Let's say it costs Canon $1,000,000 to develop a new lens and it costs $300 each to build them. They analyze the market and figure that if they charge $600 to the dealer that they will sell 10,000 copies. Those 10,000 sales brings in $6,000,000, and minus the $1,000,000 development costs and the $3,000,000 production costs, they come out $2,000,000 ahead....

Now say they analyze the market and determine that if they sell them to the dealers for $400 that they will double sales to 20,000..... Now the total revenue climbs from $6,000,000 to $8,000,000, but the $1,000,000 development costs and the $6,000,000 leaves them with a profit of $1,000,000.

All this said, it is very likely (a certainty) that Canon has looked at this in great detail and with far more data than we will ever have. They can most certainly sell their lenses and cameras for less, but they have picked a point to maximize their profit. A company like Sigma, which does not have the Canon nameplate on it to boost sales, will have a different set of variables used to select it's pricing and will therefore be different than Canon.


----------



## scottkinfw (Sep 19, 2016)

*Re: New Sigma Lenses Coming Shortly? [CR1]*



LordofTackle said:


> pmjm said:
> 
> 
> > Can't wait to try that 12-24.
> ...



I agree completely. I have the Samyang 14 mm 2.8 (completely manual). I would love this 12-24 especially with electronic compatibility with Canon. This is a lens I will use, but not that often so I really don't want to spend 2K+ on one. If this lens is very good, and reasonably priced, I'm in.

Scott


----------



## Viper28 (Sep 19, 2016)

I'll be very interested to see some data on the 500/4. I'm in the market for such a lens at the moment having decided to go FF to supplement my 300/2.8L. Never thought much of there old 500/4.5 but you never know.....


----------



## Digiphoto.nl (Sep 19, 2016)

News from Sigma at the Photokina.

https://www.sigmaphoto.com/article/photokina-new-products-12-24mm-85mm-500mm/


----------



## AlanF (Sep 19, 2016)

Here it is. Look at these MTFs for the 500mm
http://www.sigma-global.com/en/lenses/cas/product/sports/s_500_4/data/
The calculated is above (= Canon type presentation) and the measured "diffraction" value below.


----------



## reef58 (Sep 19, 2016)

*Re: New Sigma Lenses Coming Shortly? [CR1]*



privatebydesign said:


> unfocused said:
> 
> 
> > privatebydesign said:
> ...



The market price of the lens is set based on how much they can sell them for. If there is a legitimate competitor then they may have to reduce their price. Companies have to adapt to changing markets over time or they become extinct. This plays out over and over again. If the Sigma is a legitimate threat to Canon they will address the issue. The only lens I really care about is the 500 f4, which may be such a limited market Canon just yawns.


----------



## Redline (Sep 19, 2016)

Oh man...I've been laying low with photography but I may need to pick this up. 

Do you guys think 9 blades will make any major difference compared to Canon's 8-blade design? I'm assuming by not much...

And 12-24 constant f/4. Yum.


----------



## Sharlin (Sep 19, 2016)

Redline said:


> Do you guys think 9 blades will make any major difference compared to Canon's 8-blade design? I'm assuming by not much...



Well, you get fancier 18-pointed sunstars.


----------



## GuyF (Sep 19, 2016)

I recently sold my 85mm f1.4 partly due to the inconsistant focusing and partly due to the (at the time) impending announcement of the Art replacement. In the meantime I've been using Canon's 70-200mm f2.8 IS II for portraits and love it so don't know if I'll get the new Art.

http://www.sigma-global.com/en/lenses/cas/product/art/a_85_14/features/

http://www.sigma-global.com/en/lenses/cas/product/art/a_85_14/gallery/


----------



## privatebydesign (Sep 19, 2016)

*Re: New Sigma Lenses Coming Shortly? [CR1]*



reef58 said:


> privatebydesign said:
> 
> 
> > unfocused said:
> ...



My point was Sigma is to Canon as Ford is to Mercedes. 

Mercedes do not care how many vehicles Ford sell or how much they charge for them, they, and the market, decide Mercedes are in a different market segment despite selling essentially the same product. All 500mm f4 IS's are not equal, even when they are the same on paper.....

All Canon need to do to continue selling their 500mm f4 IS at the price they set is to keep making it as they do, Sigma 500mm f4 sales will largely compete with secondhand Canon 500mm f4 sales not new ones.

Yes Canon have to adapt in certain segments, they are taking the mirror less segment more seriously now they want to, but anybody that thinks Canon are going to lower the cost of the 500mm f4 IS MkII before they projected to in it's life cycle because Sigma come out with a 500mm f4 is smoking crack.


----------



## AlmostDecent (Sep 19, 2016)

The MSRPs were already announced, no?

85 f/1.4 Art - $1199 (that seems quite pricey)

12-24 f/4 - $1599

500 f/4 - $5999


----------



## Ryananthony (Sep 19, 2016)

AlmostDecent said:


> The MSRPs were already announced, no?
> 
> 85 f/1.4 Art - $1199 (that seems quite pricey)
> 
> ...




Link? I imagine USD. I would be happy if those were CDN pricing. Seems too pricy too me.


----------



## SlydeR (Sep 19, 2016)

85 & New 12-24...Yes Please!! Wish I could order all 3 at once!! lol


----------



## LordofTackle (Sep 19, 2016)

Ryananthony said:


> AlmostDecent said:
> 
> 
> > The MSRPs were already announced, no?
> ...



http://www.canonrumors.com/forum/index.php?topic=30875.0#new


----------



## Ryananthony (Sep 19, 2016)

LordofTackle said:


> Ryananthony said:
> 
> 
> > AlmostDecent said:
> ...



Of course I missed that. Thanks! ;D


----------



## LordofTackle (Sep 19, 2016)

Ryananthony said:


> LordofTackle said:
> 
> 
> > Ryananthony said:
> ...



You are welcome 

both the 12-14 and the 500/4 are actually cheaper than I expected...
but let's wait for the prizes in germany :/


----------



## ajfotofilmagem (Sep 19, 2016)

AlmostDecent said:


> The MSRPs were already announced, no?
> 
> 85 f/1.4 Art - $1199 (that seems quite pricey)


The ratio of price between Canon F1.2 lens, 50mm versus 85mm, is close to 50Art versus 85Art.


----------



## privatebydesign (Sep 19, 2016)

With Canon 500mm f4 IS's in mint condition selling for well under $4,000 on eBay I'd guess that Sigma 500 f4 is going to be a very low volume seller. Imagine what the secondhand price of the Sigma is going to be!

Buy a secondhand Canon and set fire to $1,500 and you are still better off!


----------



## d (Sep 19, 2016)

Interesting...Sigma's website is saying the 85mm ART has dust and splash-proof construction. Is this the first ART lens with weather sealing?


----------



## reef58 (Sep 19, 2016)

*Re: New Sigma Lenses Coming Shortly? [CR1]*



privatebydesign said:


> reef58 said:
> 
> 
> > privatebydesign said:
> ...



Maybe you did not get my point. They will lower the price if the Sigma lens is good enough to eat into their sales. I don't know if it will be that good or not. It appears Sigma is proud at $5999, so it should be expected to be a good performer. What if it is better than the Canon version in every way (doubtful)? Do you really think Canon sits idle? That being said I think Canon has enough cache over the 3rd party lens manufacturers at this point to go status quo, however some of the newer lenses have been well received. As many folks have pointed out Canon's lens lineup is a big factor in body choice. If that is nullified certainly not good news. All speculation at this point.


----------



## d (Sep 19, 2016)

GuyF said:


> I recently sold my 85mm f1.4 partly due to the inconsistant focusing and partly due to the (at the time) impending announcement of the Art replacement. In the meantime I've been using Canon's 70-200mm f2.8 IS II for portraits and love it so don't know if I'll get the new Art.
> 
> http://www.sigma-global.com/en/lenses/cas/product/art/a_85_14/features/
> 
> http://www.sigma-global.com/en/lenses/cas/product/art/a_85_14/gallery/



Pretty sad little collection of sample images at that gallery link, but going by that one portrait image, the 85A certainly seems to have better control of LoCA than the 85L, which is probably my biggest bugbear with the 85L.


----------



## Xyxyll (Sep 20, 2016)

So excited about this! What a release.

I can't wait to see more sample images of the 85A and reviews about it's autofocus. The 12-24 is tempting as well!

I sense a tough decision coming up: Keep the 85LII or sell the 85LII and pick up the 85A? Hmm..


----------



## gregory4000 (Sep 20, 2016)

8 blades give only 8 star points, as opposed to 9 blades give 18 points.
You double odd number blade points, even number blades give the same number of star points.


----------



## rocketsurgeon (Sep 20, 2016)

Yep. _Perceived_ market value is a thing


----------

